# Bildanimationsmaterial?



## dicestacking (11. Jun 2010)

zu erst will ich mich mal bei quaxli bedanken^^ BESTES TUTORIAL 4EVER

ich hab mal nach bildanimations-material gegoogelt, habe aber leider nichts dementsprechendes gefunden -.-
ich meine damit zum beispiel die .gif-dateien, die man auch bekommt, wenn man quaxli's tut herunterlädt.
zum beispiel ein bild, das in einer wurscht mehrere bilder nebeneinander beinhaltet, und wenn man das bild bei java lädt, und mittels getSubimage() dann in einzelne Bilder zerlegt, und diese hintereinander ausgibt, dass sich dann animationen daraus ergeben.

bei quaxli's tut war zum beispiel ein schöne heli-, eine raketen-, und eine explosionsanimation dabei...

und jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen, wo ihr euch euer bildmaterial herholt.
links erwünscht 

wenn es da absolut keine websiten gibt, die solche daten zur verfügung stellen bleibt mit wohl nichts anderes übrig, als diese selber zu zeichnen -.-

cih wollte von euch ausserdem wissen, wie ihr das so macht.

Danke
mfg Dice


----------



## Steev (11. Jun 2010)

Ich zeichne mir mein Bildmaterial immer selbst. Die Seiten im Netz wo es so etwas kostenlos gibt reichen imho nicht aus oder sind kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Quaxli (11. Jun 2010)

@dicestackting:
Danke für die Blumen. 

Guck' mal nach Tileset(s) - allerdings findet man da sehr viel, was weniger mit den Figuren, als mit dem Hintergrund zu tun hat. 
Ich selbst pinsle, wie Steev, meine Sprites auch selbst. (MS Paint und GIMP sind da die Werkzeuge der Wahl). Das was man im Netz findet ist für meine Wünsche oft nicht passend, kostet Geld oder ich finde einfach nix oder nix Schönes.
Selbst malen ist natürlich aufwändig.

Teilweise kopiere ich da einfach Fotos aus der Google Bildsuche: 
- Passendes Bild aussuchen 
- runterladen
- notwendige Umrisse Schwarz nachmalen
- alles was nicht schwarz ist löschen
- Bild verkleinern
- verkleinertes Bild nachbearbeiten (z. B. Artefakte löschen)
- alles schön bunt ausmalen
- ggf. mehrfach kopieren um die Animaiton zu basteln

Das ist natürlich relativ aufwändig, aber dafür bin ich mit dem Ergebnis meist ganz zufrieden.


----------



## dicestacking (12. Jun 2010)

OK Danke:toll:, dann werde ich in zukunft auch selber zeichnen:autsch:.
ärgert mich zwar bisschen, aber naja, mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben.

aber dafür kann ich dann wenigstens sagen dass programm ist 100% Eigenmarke, und das macht das wieder wett

Danke
mfg Dice


----------



## Runtime (13. Jun 2010)

Die faule Variante: Du kannst auch ein 3D Objekt nehmen und von mehreren Seiten ein Bild speichern. >Blender<


----------

